# where is postfix file configuration



## egg3x (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi all,

I have installed FreeBSD on my computer with ports/packages that I have chosen. I installed the postfix package. When the installation finished I check the package with *pkg_info*, and postfix is listed. But I cannot find main.cf or master.cf or the postfix folder in the /etc/ directory.

The question is how to make the configuration for my postfix installation?

thanks


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 5, 2011)

Dohh, it's FreeBSD, configuration files are in /usr/local/etc/postfix/. All ports install everything in /usr/local/.
Unlike Linux, FreeBSD doesn't like a mess.


----------



## egg3x (Jul 5, 2011)

Hehe, I forgot that now I use FreeBSD 

Thanks!


----------

